# bullet weight vs. rate of twist



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a 26inch 1-9 1/8 rate of twist barrel. What grain bullets work best? i have heard all things and was wondering what your thoughts are. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That depends on the caliber. I would be embarrassed if I recommended a 200gr for your 223.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, that is KEY information isn't it.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry guys. 243 Winchester.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Anything 10 inches or under will stabilize 100 gr bullets, so I would say they will all work. I had a 1in10 twist in a couple and they both shot the 87 gr Hornady more accurate than anything else. The faster the twist the heavier bullet it will stabilize. That being said slow twists will stabilize light bullets, but not heavy bullets. Fast twists are required for heavy bullets, but they also stabilize light bullets. Slower twists with higher velocities will stabilize a heavier bullet than a slow twist at low velocity. 
You should be able to take your pick and tailor your load to the game your hunting. You may not get good accuracy with the very light 55 gr bullets, but you should do just fine with anything from 70 to 100, and even the specialty long range VLD bullets of 105 and 107 gr.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I recently had a 22" .243 Winchester with a 1 in 9" Twist. I found that it absolutely loved 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with H-4350 Powder to a muzzle velocity of 3071 FPS. With the 95's most 3 shot groups were in the 1/2" range.

I also loaded 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in this same rifle but found that if I pushed the 55's over about 3400 FPS accuracy suffered and my groups really opened up. However 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips at 3350 FPS nearly as good as the 95's.

I think with a 1 in 9 1/8" twist you should be able to find something to your liking.

Larry


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I think i'll start with the 105 grain A-Max. Once i get everything setup i'll let ya know how she shoots. Thanks again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Keep in mind the A-Max is a competition bullet, not a hunting bullet. You can get buy doing some hunting with competition bullets in heavy calibers, but not a 243. Not for deer size game anyway. It may work just fine for long range coyote.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah, i know. i've got awhile before i can hunt anything, and thought it would be a good round to use during some trigger time while getting used to the gun. If anybodys got some awesome loads worked up for .243 let me know. Anything over 80 grains.


----------

